#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  How much do cats actually Kill!!!!

## pseudolus



----------


## pseudolus



----------


## pseudolus

(From Comics, Quizzes, and Stories - The Oatmeal - posted up here under fair usage something or other because they are funny)

----------


## mustafa goze

I saw this and and fully agree, TOO DAMN MUCH!

----------


## mikem

At least they bury their turds

----------


## pseudolus

> At least they bury their turds


They only do this to surprise you when you are digging in the garden. 

Devious creatures!

----------


## dirk diggler

My dog kills more than the average cat, and that's without putting a camera on him!

----------


## reddog

two good stickers i have seen.
so many cats-so few recipes.
lost your cat- look under my wheels.

----------


## bobo746

cat
 

cat



Same Same

----------


## Rural Surin

Goddamn cats....

Certainly would be my preference.
Geese, a close second.

----------


## bobo746

^^ sorry this was the other one,they are predators cant stop em

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> At least they bury their turds


I now know that I have moved to a cat friendly area!

They do not bury their turds unless its convenient which is becoming more than inconvenient when my kids step in it in our garden.

----------


## malcy

Yes they bury their turds , it's just a shame they don't bury them in their own fookin gardens innit !

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Yes they bury their turds , it's just a shame they don't bury them in their own fookin gardens innit !


Its a shame people are aloud to own an animal which is aloud to stray!

They shit anywhere and like I said only bury it if its convenient i.e a fresh dug flower beds etc!


I miss having a dog about

----------


## BaitongBoy

> an animal which is aloud to stray!


A silencer would be a good thing, methinks...

----------


## Bobcock

Wonderful animals cats, they don't dribble on you or hump your leg.........

----------


## pseudolus

> Wonderful animals cats, they don't dribble on you or hump your leg.........


..never known a cat dissuade a yabba'd up Somchai from breaking into your house though. 

Hmm Cat's collude with robbers. I knew they were the devils work.

----------


## Bobcock

I don't need a slobbering dumb dog for that either......

----------


## pseudolus

AH ah - so you have something else that colludes with robbers then. Interesting.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Wonderful animals cats, they don't dribble on you or hump your leg.........


...or beckon to your every wish being subservient.

A look and body language of _fcuk off_ comes to mind.

----------


## ENT

*The cat is a very interesting creature.* 

The cat is relatively new to the domestication scene. The common house cat was domesticated only 10,000 years ago. Our modern day cat (Felis silvestris catus) descends from one of the five distinct wild cat subspecies which are the Sardinian wildcat, the European wildcat, the Central Asian wildcat, the sub-Saharan African wildcat, and the Chinese desert cat.                                                                                            

All domestic cats trace their genetic fingerprint from any one of these wild cat lines.  

*A list of the diseases that can affect you and your family are as follows*:  
1.Cat Scratch Fever
2.Ringworm 
3.Toxoplasmosis  
4.Campylobacter  
5.Q Fever  
6.Cryptosporidiosis
7.Tapeworms
8.Hookworms
9.Roundworms
10.Leptospirosis
11.Plague



Here pussy pussy.....

Like hell.


Recommendations more recently are that pregnant women and babies stay away from cats for the obvious above listed reasons.                        You don't have to get rid of your cat,........ just shoot it.      :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

Do NOT let a cat scratch you!

You could very well end up like this!  




 Note the tail sprouting outta Ted's ass! <-classic cat scratch fever symptom!

It may not be fatal to  everyone. However it can make you into a right wing, gun toting, racist  like Uncle Ted!!

----------


## dirk diggler

> Felis silvestris catus


Wasn't that a character in Spartacus?

----------


## ENT

Silvester?

No, that was Silvester the Cat.

----------


## patsycat

I think that the way most men don't like cats, is because they can't control them like they can dogs.

Men who like cats, on the other hand, are much nicer and more in touch with their feline ways.

About hunting, even cats who stay indoors hunt their toys.  It's ingrained.  Mine were usually too lazy to hunt and also knew that i would have a hissy fit every time they brought me a dead animal.

One funny one was when a rather rotund cat of mine tried to get a rather large pigeon through the cat flap.  Did not fit, thank god, imagine the feathers and guts all over the place.  she and her friends ate it in the garden.  Who needs to go to the Serengeti, when you have a pack of domestic cats devouring a pigeon in your garden?!!

----------


## pseudolus

> I think that the way most men don't like cats, is because they can't control them like they can dogs.


true - I actually love cats. Can't have any because the hound I adopted tries to top them as soon as he see's them. I didn't put it up because I think cats are cruel bastards (they are, but its nature) but because I thought it was amusing. 




> One funny one was when a rather rotund cat of mine tried to get a rather large pigeon through the cat flap.


Cat of my mothers brought a duck through the cat door once. It wasn't dead though, and in the scuffle that ensued, there was a moment where it took off with the cat gripping onto it. Didn't get very far. 

We had Duck for dinner that night.

----------


## Bettyboo

Did you give the cat some?

----------


## MissTraveller

I'm catwoman. 

My bf has a cat, but it is a long haired one called snowflake and I'm allergic.  :Sad: 
Got so sick from the hair and he still won't get rid of it. Soon I'll have to say, it's either me or the cat. 

I like short haired cats because I'm not allergic.

----------


## wasabi



----------


## Rural Surin

Felines rule.

No doubt about it.

----------


## pseudolus

> Did you give the cat some?


Cat had left the building, doubtless hunting more from the neighbouring small holding.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Originally Posted by mikem
> 
> 
> At least they bury their turds
> 
> 
> I now know that I have moved to a cat friendly area!
> 
> They do not bury their turds unless its convenient which is becoming more than inconvenient when my kids step in it in our garden.


If they start itching uncontrollably (mostly on the feet but sometimes on their hands if they dig it up accidentially) and develop any sort of rash looking trails on the soles of their feet our palms of their hands that look like a white trail through a red rash, usually in large circles, they've got "cat worm". It is a parasite that burrows under the skin and tunnels and it itches like a b'stard and the only way to get rid of it is to freeze the area around it to keep it from traveling to a warm location and then to freeze the area directly over it for several minutes. 

Sometimes you can use ice cubes for this but the first time I had it in my youth the doctor tortured me with canned C02 which he froze the area with. After that, the next time I used ice as the C02 hurt like a bitch and cost a lot for the doctor but the ice worked too. 

The neighbor behind us had at least 2 dozen cats and we had trees and shrubs that lined the back yard we played in a lot and it became their #1 place to defecate so we trained our poodle mix to chase them and she was great at it, soon the cat problem went away.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> I think that the way most men don't like cats, is because they can't control them like they can dogs.
> 
> Men who like cats, on the other hand, are much nicer and more in touch with their feline ways.
> 
> About hunting, even cats who stay indoors hunt their toys.  It's ingrained.  Mine were usually too lazy to hunt and also knew that i would have a hissy fit every time they brought me a dead animal.
> 
> One funny one was when a rather rotund cat of mine tried to get a rather large pigeon through the cat flap.  Did not fit, thank god, imagine the feathers and guts all over the place.  she and her friends ate it in the garden.  Who needs to go to the Serengeti, when you have a pack of domestic cats devouring a pigeon in your garden?!!


All domestic animals should be controlled in public or they should not be there.

Responsible dog owners train their animals so as not to cause nuisance or danger to people and other animals.

They are also obliged to clean up after their animals on public footpaths and many public open spaces.   

Cat owners should be made to take responsibility of their strays!!!!!!

Keep them inside their houses with disgusting litter trays to crap in or build a cattery in their garden.

If they want to take them out in public they should be on leads like dogs and the owners obliged to clean up their crap! 

In my view the domestic cat that is allowed to stray is no different from urban foxes which are a pest and should be culled.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> Did you give the cat some?
> 
> 
> Cat had left the building, doubtless hunting more from the neighbouring small holding.


That's a "no" then...  :Sad: 

The nice cat brought you dinner, strived and hunted to bring your dinner, and you didn't even give him a bit of a taste!

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mikem
> ...


Unfortunately I am not in a position to keep a dog at the moment but agree having one is one of the best ways of keeping stray cats out of the garden.

----------


## ENT

You could get a shanghai,....cheaper than a dog.     :Smile: 


Or lure a cat onto your car like this,....






Or go for the the fabled squirrel-a pult!





With just a touch of ingenuity,......it could be your very own cat-a pult.      :bananaman:

----------


## FloridaBorn

Excellent!! Cats are so f'ing psychotic and tightly wound it's most of the fun just to screw with them.. Watched it again and nearly messed myself laughing!!  :smiley laughing:

----------


## reddog

i went around to a friends house where there resides a prick of a cat ,it thinks it can jump up and lay on you or it is out side killing lizards and birds so i put packing tape on its side or back just to watch it walk in a rather strange way.
needless the owners object, but i object to its killing ways so i do not care,it does look good doing the cat walk, also it used to crap in my yard,so no mercy.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
> 
> I think that the way most men don't like cats, is because they can't control them like they can dogs.
> 
> Men who like cats, on the other hand, are much nicer and more in touch with their feline ways.
> 
> About hunting, even cats who stay indoors hunt their toys.  It's ingrained.  Mine were usually too lazy to hunt and also knew that i would have a hissy fit every time they brought me a dead animal.
> 
> ...


I'd only follow this post by saying this, their cats shouldn't be straying in the first place!

You're absolutely correct it's about lazy cat owners who claim the cat should be allowed to roam when the real truth is not wanting to either keep litter boxes or clean them.

Just like lazy dog owners who neither want to clean up after their dogs when they walk them or properly train them.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Originally Posted by FloridaBorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> ...


And sometimes when they get lucky, culling the numbers too..

----------


## patsycat

Oh, don't be so silly.  I don't think that a bit of cat poo is going to infect a whole bloody nation with weird and wonderful infections.  One adult cat does a tiny wee poo a day.

What about your roses? bet they are blooming with the free compost....

Even here in oh so clinically clean Switzerland, i have to watch where i walk because of dog poo.  Only last year, in the Summer, i was walking in bare feet because i had blisters off my shoes and slipped in some dog shite.  Not very pleasant, almost sprained my ankle.

My cats only ate the heads off mice, and left the bodies intact.  Birds, ate the whole thing.

Did have a lizard once, it's tail fell off as i saved it.

I am against them hunting and am the first to have a hissy fit, but you can't change what they are.

And you get those purrs and staring competitions to compensate.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Oh, don't be so silly.  I don't think that a bit of cat poo is going to infect a whole bloody nation with weird and wonderful infections.  One adult cat does a tiny wee poo a day.
> 
> What about your roses? bet they are blooming with the free compost....
> 
> Even here in oh so clinically clean Switzerland, i have to watch where i walk because of dog poo.  Only last year, in the Summer, i was walking in bare feet because i had blisters off my shoes and slipped in some dog shite.  Not very pleasant, almost sprained my ankle.
> 
> My cats only ate the heads off mice, and left the bodies intact.  Birds, ate the whole thing.
> 
> Did have a lizard once, it's tail fell off as i saved it.
> ...


At my old address a women moved into the house at the end of the road who had six Cats!!!!

My dogs kept them out of my back garden but the poxy things still crapped in the front garden occasionally.

My next door but one who really was a lovely old boy and got on with anyone grew all kinds of veg in his back garden,her cats favored his garden as their toilet.

It come to a head when he took to collecting it on his coal shovel walking down the road and shucking it in her front garden.

The women became a hate figure after several arguments with this man eventually moving which was nice.

People just don't take kindly to others domestic animals crapping in their garden,nothing silly about that.

----------


## Rural Surin

Can't imagine what cats think of us. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Heh....

----------


## ENT

There's one ginger cat and one mangy long-haired mut of a dog belonging to neighbours who have in the past used our sala and ornamental herbaceous borders to crap on.

Crap on the tiled floor, crap on the entrance access, so every mo-cycle and car arriving spreads the stuff around.

Turned out that a neighbour across the soi was dumping his dinner scraps at our front wall, encouraging cats, dogs, rats cockroaches and ants to hang around.

So the foster-son went and rarked him up over that, but the greatest success was in 
shanghay-ing the beasts whenever they arrived for a crap,....until the final solution was arrived upon.

I sprinkled a mix of chili powder and pepper along the herbaceous borders, doormats at the entrances, (the cat shat on the mat) and the area of tiles the cr*pping beasts liked to frequent.

As their twitchy little noses sniff up the pepper/chili mix, they sneeze, their eyes water, they get worried, desire to leave or cr*p in a hurry, point their ars*s to the ground, get another dose of the mix on their ring-piece, whince and go.

The cat hasn't come back.

The dog comes to the entrance, glares balefully, and finds another corner for a pee.

----------


## pseudolus

> Can't imagine what cats think of us.


I think we know - we are the enemy...



 .... and they try to keep us very very close.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Oh, don't be so silly.  I don't think that a bit of cat poo is going to infect a whole bloody nation with weird and wonderful infections.  One adult cat does a tiny wee poo a day.
> 
> What about your roses? bet they are blooming with the free compost....
> 
> Even here in oh so clinically clean Switzerland, i have to watch where i walk because of dog poo.  Only last year, in the Summer, i was walking in bare feet because i had blisters off my shoes and slipped in some dog shite.  Not very pleasant, almost sprained my ankle.
> 
> My cats only ate the heads off mice, and left the bodies intact.  Birds, ate the whole thing.
> 
> Did have a lizard once, it's tail fell off as i saved it.
> ...


Of course you don't think, especially in consideration of others, that's the problem with most cats owners, myself excluded of course, and we're not talking one adult cat we're talking millions of adult cats and more being born every day..

FYI You can't change what they are, BUT you can control them properly.. Did I mention the b'stards coming right into my garage and spraying? Or right in my front entry on the floor mat? How about waking me up at 2:00Am fighting outside my window or scratching my car, or waking me at 6:00Am on a Saturday when I have a rare chance to sleep in? The list of nuisances is endless, not a single benefit to be had.

----------


## misskit

I've no problems with people's nice little kitties, though I do wish they were kept indoors for most of the time. It would save a lot of wildlife.

Feral cats on the other hand are a real nuisance. People who feed them without getting them fixed are just perpetuating disease ridden cat factories. 



Putting up bird houses and birdbaths to watch the birds is just creating a convenient trap for the cats to nab them. I've given up.

----------


## FailSafe

I just saved this lucky bastard from my cat and released him into the garden (where he'll probably be reaquired and eaten sometime this evening):

----------


## FloridaBorn

That's a skink, probably saved your cat from him, they are poisonous to most predators against ingestion as their blood builds up toxins and the color is actually green due to this process.

----------


## FailSafe

^

Doubt it would have hurt the cat- I've found several half-eaten ones in the past in various spots around my property, and the cat just keeps on ticking. :Wink:

----------


## ENT

The cat's getting stoned!

----------


## wasabi

I have one cat, it's job is to kill the mice and rats that want to invade My home.
I go on holiday to Italy, Thailand, Deutsland, France and Wales.
Lock him outside the home, and await our return,
Cat survives, the outdoors even in the middle of winter.
Cat clever, soft neighbours feed him while We are away.
Oh our cat did Kill " Cock Robin"
Cats do not LOVE You.

----------


## wasabi



----------


## FloridaBorn

> I have one cat, it's job is to kill the mice and rats that want to invade My home.
> I go on holiday to Italy, Thailand, Deutsland, France and Wales.
> Lock him outside the home, and await our return,
> Cat survives, the outdoors even in the middle of winter.
> Cat clever, soft neighbours feed him while We are away.
> Oh our cat did Kill " Cock Robin"
> Cats do not LOVE You.


This is wrong on so many levels, I won't even begin.  :ourrules:  :tieme:

----------


## patsycat

Davey, i have had two reds in all the years that i have been on this Forum.  And both of them have come from you!!

This is a thread about cats, if you don't like cats don't read it.

I imagine you are a pitbull mix type of guy anyway.

Anyway, cats are awesome!!  I miss mine every day.  But circumstances beyond me had me having to give Jimmy away to a nice family with a garden where he can live his last years happily.  He is 14 now.  Lives in the country and even has a garden shed with a couch in it for his naps.  Better than living in a flat on the 4th floor.

They sporadically e mail me piccies.

And yes, cats do love you.  But not in the sloppy way dogs do.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> yes, cats do love you. But not in the sloppy way dogs do.


I agree with this part though. I know my cats love us they show it all the time, not far from dogs just in more subtle ways most times. Ours go out of their way to cuddle, being cats they do it mostly on their terms, but it's unmistakable and also selective but there is a hierarchy within the group just like dogs and they recognize us as the "big" cats they want to socialize with.

Like with dogs I generally like them all it's the owners that I find intolerable due to their lack of knowledge, consideration & indifference for others and understanding. It's kind a like when you meet someone and they shove their ugly baby in your face and tell you how cute they are and insist you agree with them, "ah look how cute OUR baby is!"  :Puke:  . 

No he's not cute at all, glad you think so though and that thing hanging out of his nose is not at all cute either and neither is his wailing cry for you to feed him. He's YOUR child so please don't impose him on others expecting them to feel the same way you do just BECAUSE he's a baby.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

I think we have gone into another ball park here!

Cats nor Dogs know sweet F.A about the human emotion that we call love.

One species is very LOYAL ( key word ) often described as mans best friend whilst the other is merely a lodger who chooses its digs depending on whats on the plate!

In the U.K if you happen to run over either species the law states that you only have to stop and report one,I wonder which one :Smile:

----------


## FloridaBorn

Dave, loyalty can be and is often about Love.. I'm certain, and I am one who usually argues projecting human emotions on animals, that our domestic pets do experience what in an animals sense can be described as love for their owners/keepers. There have also been credible studies done that prove this to be true.

Where I differ is when compassionate people try to throw out that a soi dog for example, is "suffering" with the lives they live. That soi dog which was most likely born into that condition has no concept of suffering any more than the Wildebeast that gets consumed alive by a crocodile. It just knows it needs to survive and that there is always a chance that presents itself that it may not due to predators, but suffering NEVER enters it's mind, only survival and reproduction or if it has mange, that it itches, so I'll scratch it, such is my life.

It was late so I left it short, but there is no doubt they feel remorse for behavior they know to be wrong, they mourn a pet friend loss, a human keepers loss etc., loneliness, and obviously anger towards someone attempting to do them or their "pack" harm which is how they think of their human keepers..

----------


## Bettyboo

Scientifically speaking, there is no doubt that cats have emotions and a self, like us. They don't have our level of self-reflective thought and thus a very developed self, but they certainly have emotions, and love is a prime one.

An easy read on this subject is Damazio's _Self Comes to Mind_.

----------


## FloridaBorn

Cats don't love?? Ironically this just happened yesterday and was caught on security cams. This cat is my hero, without hesitation and mighty quickly I might add, she (turns out it's a she which explains even more, maternal instincts and all that) charges at this dog that is attacking a young boy and kicks the shit out of him, once she gets her bearings after running into him, then she even has the nads (or not  :Smile:  ) to run after him to give him some more bollocking but the dog hightails it, the coward!  Takes after a little boy but not a full grown feline!!  :Smile:  She then runs back to check the boy immediately, it makes my eyes leak. I can't stop watching even though I hate that this little boy got mauled like that, the cats actions are just stunning!! That dog was so aggressive and just tearing at that little boys leg without hesitation, all of that cats actions are instinctive, calculated and deliberate, buy that cat a live mouse to play with!!.. What a hero!!

There is other footage with interviews and stuff and that's a beautiful cat and obviously loves this little boy.

I hope I can get this vid up but at least I'll leave the link..




Pet cat saves boy from dog that was attacking him (with video) (UPDATED)

----------


## FloridaBorn

Holy crap! I may have to post an entire thread on that cat, no one is checking it out? It's flipping incredible!

----------


## patsycat

Wasn't she the Queen of the day?  But, each to their own.  Some people like dogs and others love cats.  Recently we have had some sort of sad story in my family and my 86 year old mum has been a bit sad.  My nephews deaf chocolate labrador has  stuck to her all day the other day, how lovely is that.  She found it so theraputic just to stroke his silky ears.

I remember 10 years ago when my dad died, i had four cats wrapped around me.... They know when you are sad, and nobody is going to tell me otherwise

----------


## patsycat

I just read on a Swiss forum that the dog in question was put down

----------


## FloridaBorn

> I just read on a Swiss forum that the dog in question was put down


Actually not sure he has been put down yet it has been too early I believe. I saw that posted in the comments section too but not sure it has been confirmed. Usually law requires them to be quarantined and monitored for 2 weeks see if they develop rabies etc. but if that dog is not ill it needs to be put down, that's such a vicious and unprovoked attack it is absolutely shocking. It could have been so much worse and it was bad enough, the little guy seems to be taking it all in stride though and that's encouraging to see.

One of those rare cases I can see where the cat being outside has paid dividends..

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Wasn't she the Queen of the day?  But, each to their own.  Some people like dogs and others love cats.  Recently we have had some sort of sad story in my family and my 86 year old mum has been a bit sad.  My nephews deaf chocolate labrador has  stuck to her all day the other day, how lovely is that.  She found it so theraputic just to stroke his silky ears.
> 
> I remember 10 years ago when my dad died, i had four cats wrapped around me.... They know when you are sad, and nobody is going to tell me otherwise


There's no question of the perceptibly & compassion of animals, they use them here in the nursing homes and call them comfort animals as they perceptively know when a person is about to finally pass on and the pets go to the given patients room and alert by laying and staying with them until they pass, which is usually rather quickly, within 24 hours or less.

----------


## malcy

I can't believe all the moron dog owners spouting their usual mantra  ie " no such thing as a bad dog just bad owners " wtf ? I have had dogs in the past and loved them , but if they were ever involved in an unprovoked attack on a kid or any person actually then I'm sorry it's curtains fido . This effing thing needs stringing up with piano wire vicious kunt !

----------


## patsycat

The first time i was on Koh Samui, i was having a wee drinky poo in a bar people watching.  A cat jumped on my lap and curled up and fell asleep.

How odd is that, i think it smelt my skirt which smelt of my cats thousands of miles away and felt protected or something.

They are intriging critters.  It's the way they look at you, with those big green eyes as if you never existed.  And then get all lovey dovey.  Doing that paw making pastry act.

Cats don't slobber.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> The first time i was on Koh Samui, i was having a wee drinky poo in a bar people watching.  A cat jumped on my lap and curled up and fell asleep.
> 
> How odd is that, i think it smelt my skirt which smelt of my cats thousands of miles away and felt protected or something.
> 
> They are intriging critters.  It's the way they look at you, with those big green eyes as if you never existed.  And then get all lovey dovey.  Doing that paw making pastry act.
> 
> Cats don't slobber.


Every Cat I have encountered in Thailand has been a feral wild vicious pest!

My wife is Thai I have lived in Thailand and the Thais do not treat animals like us Europeans.

Therefore the domestic animals are not safe to touch as a rule!!!!!!!

Your over doing it with this Patsy as usual  ::chitown::

----------


## Little Chuchok

Early one morning, I stood on a snake in the kitchen.It was a Krait. Thankfully, the wifes cat had nailed it and it was as dead as a dodo.

----------


## pseudolus

Be that as it may, LC, they are all out to get you....

----------


## cyrille

> Ironically this just happened yesterday and was caught on security cams.


How is it 'ironic'?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Early one morning, I stood on a snake in the kitchen.It was a Krait. Thankfully, the wifes cat had nailed it and it was as dead as a dodo.


I bet you crapped yourself for the second or 2 it took you to realize it was dead. Half asleep, step on something, look down, SNAKE! Krait!!!, ermmmm, oh, it's dead, phew...  :Smile:

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Originally Posted by FloridaBorn
> 
> Ironically this just happened yesterday and was caught on security cams.
> 
> 
> How is it 'ironic'?


Does that words definition escape you? If so I'll explain but if not go back and read the previous posts before I found the video and posted it, then all should be clear.. Curious though, is that ALL you managed to take away from the video?

----------


## sbcbuilder

According to my cat - it is not the killing - it is the hunt that he likes. He often shows me his prey before he eats it.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> i think it smelt my skirt which smelt of my cats thousands of miles away and felt protected or something.


Patsy this is a disturbing revelation, do you ever wash your clothes??

----------


## neemo

> I can't believe all the moron dog owners spouting their usual mantra ie " no such thing as a bad dog just bad owners " wtf ? I have had dogs in the past and loved them , but if they were ever involved in an unprovoked attack on a kid or any person actually then I'm sorry it's curtains fido . This effing thing needs stringing up with piano wire vicious kunt !


Sell it to the local dog butcher.

----------


## pseudolus

> According to my cat - it is not the killing - it is the hunt that he likes. He often shows me his prey before he eats it.


Careful now -he's just showing you what he can do. Take it as a warning.... :Smile:

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by sbcbuilder
> 
> According to my cat - it is not the killing - it is the hunt that he likes. He often shows me his prey before he eats it.
> 
> 
> Careful now -he's just showing you what he can do. Take it as a warning....


Was thinking the same :Smile: 


I loved a cat then she killed me.  Cat=female.

----------


## Farangrakthai

is there a game room to easily get posts up to 100?

----------


## FloridaBorn

In fact there is..

----------


## Farangrakthai

where?

----------


## Exit Strategy

You have your credit card ready...? Min 20K USD required to join

----------


## FloridaBorn

> where?


Never used it, know it's there, scan the forums and subforums..

----------


## patsycat

Gosh, 4 posts in five years.  That must be a record.  I don't think he'll find the Games threads in the very near future so you are all OK!!

----------


## patsycat

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
>  i think it smelt my skirt which smelt of my cats thousands of miles away and felt protected or something.
> 
> 
> Patsy this is a disturbing revelation, do you ever wash your clothes??


Of course i wash my clothes. The skirt i was wearing was a mini denim skirt, which i had put into a plastic under the bed storage thing.  Don't forget this was March, which is Winter here.  I got all my summer stuff out of the boxes, and of course the cats were sitting or sleeping on them. 

My clothes are always washed, ironed and put away per the seasons.  By the way, i bought that skirt 15 years ago and still wear it!!

Back to the cats.

The next couple of cats i am thinking of getting here, because it has become a law that you have to have two, are two rescue cats who will probably stay inside.  I am in touch with the rescue places etc. For when i find a flat.

It's not because i have changed my mind that cats should be able to roam.  It's because of the flats i can rent.  To get a flat with outside access is so rare and expensive.  To be able to have a cat, i will have to accept indoor ones.  Which sort of saddens me, that they will never be able to get to the big outdoors.

There's netting you put on the balcony.

To add to that, the expenses of vets bills.  Jimmy the cat must have cost me at least 3000 quid in vets bills with his wee accidents over the years.  But he was worth it.  And supposedly he is in fine fickle at the grand old age of 15, they just had to clean his teeth.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> they will never be able to get to the big outdoors.


You'll find that they adapt very well and won't even know the difference especially if you get a cat that never has. I brought my cats up from kittens and while curious about outdoors the door opens and they run, they have no desire to go outside, it scares them.

I had a dog I raised outdoors and she was the opposite when I brought her indoors for cold or bad weather she thought she was being punished as she wanted to be outside.

----------


## patsycat

I know, i did have a cat who loved to be outdoors "her of the pigeon through the cat flap" and she, on her own, decided to stay indoors.  Even with the cat ladder and doors open.  She stayed inside.

I shall see.  First, get a good home for them.  Then i shall be KGB'd if i am suitable etc.  Then i pay 150 francs per cat.  That covers the vaccinations, and spaying.  All the cats in the rescue places are spayed.  Thank god!!

I just want to give a good home and love to abandoned animals, is that so bad?

I saw one on their website today, my heart just went for him.  But can't do nothing at the moment.  A wee ginger tom who is 1 year old left in a box by the bins.

----------


## Flaming Carrot

Switzerland Farmers Eating Dogs and Cats
by PEPISMARTDOG on JANUARY 4, 2013
Switzerland is once again tied to the dog and cat meat trade, as local farmers admit to regularly killing companion animals to cook up for food, according to Swiss newspaper the Tages Anzeiger. Farmers in the Appenzell and St.Gallen areas are not killing because of food shortages or starvation, they just like the flavor. Dog and cat meat is also  ’particularly popular in the Rhine Valley.’

Switzerland’s favorite dog meat to eat: the Rottweiler. 

The meat is cooked under the guise of ‘mostbrocki’ (usually made with marinated beef or ham), but this one’s secretly made with dog or cat and according to a farmer “no-one knows it’s dog or cat when it’s prepared in this fashion.”

Switzerland Farmers Eating Dogs and Cats by PepiSmartDog

Sounds like a treat. Ever tried mostbrocki Patsy? Or have you tried it, and didn't know it was *cat*  :rofl:

----------


## patsycat

That has been going round for years.  As a rumour.

Hey, farmers eat whatever.  And, no i have not eaten mostbrocki.  I don't live in the boondies.  But the local kebab shop is a bit suss!!

They also, supposedly, kill cats to make nice fur coats out of the fur.  Very popular over the border in Germany.  And on my left shoulder is Tiddles, i loved him well.....

Rhine Valley - in Switzerland it is the Rhone.

And we can even put you down if you're dying.

Strange but interesting country to live in.  Highest in per capita of Aids victims.

And there is a silent war between the French part and the German part - called the rostigraben.  Google that you will be amazed.

I love living here, i don't know anything else.  So just get on with it, my friends are a mixmatch of all nationalities and we speak numerous languages among ourselves.

Plus its clean and the busses run on time.

----------


## pseudolus



----------


## FloridaBorn

> I just want to give a good home and love to abandoned animals, is that so bad?


It isn't as long as that doesn't translate into saying you adopted a cat/pet and then just give it food and medical care and not keep it from harm or irresponsibly letting it roam the neighborhood to impose on other people while it's still looking like a stray.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Switzerland is once again tied to the dog and cat meat trade, as local farmers admit to regularly killing companion animals to cook up for food,


wtf...

----------


## blue bar

Mmmm, curried Rottweiler!

----------


## FloridaBorn

The Chinese will be glad to know they're are some supposedly more sophisticated cultures sharing their culinary delights.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> 


How about stretching the claws on the furniture

If its a Tom it will certainly be leaving its scent everywhere,spraying up the furniture curtains etc

Shitting in a litter box conveniently placed in the house( Fucking disgusting ),then half heartedly burying it without getting any shit on its feet. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Jumping up all over the kitchen worktops ( I never eat at anyone,s house who has a cat )

----------


## FloridaBorn

> If its a Tom it will certainly be leaving its scent everywhere,spraying up the furniture curtains etc


unfortunately that isn't limited to Toms.. Fertile females do the same thing to attract a mate when in heat as they are perpetually when they're not pregnant.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> If its a Tom it will certainly be leaving its scent everywhere,spraying up the furniture curtains etc
> 
> 
> unfortunately that isn't limited to Toms.. Fertile females do the same thing to attract a mate when in heat as they are perpetually when they're not pregnant.


Without being disrespectful I think this is why a non cat owner will always notice that nasty aroma when visiting cat owners.

Suppose cat end up not noticing it.

----------


## Joesixpac

By analogy I would say ALOT.  My cat is a mouser, probably from being a stray.  When I made him an indoor cat, he killed any mouse he found in the house (that is a good cat!).  He would sometimes eat them, but was more inclined to hunt and torment them after he caught them.  Very instinctive I guess.  Quite skilled hunter.  the only thing that slowed in was he is now 18 + years old, hard of sight and arthritis.  Every once an a while he goes ripping around the house like a hell cat before he realizes just how old he is.  
Joe

----------


## Ozcol

I love cats , but I can't eat a whole one.

----------


## Boon Mee

My wife's cat is 16 years old and can't be arsed to kill a bird much less a mouse.

----------


## pseudolus



----------


## Boon Mee

A Century thread!

Well done, pseudo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Farang Ky Ay

I thought this thread was convenient to announce that something fishy is going on at 7_eleven's , is the Cat mafia taking over the Dog one?



Saw them practicing at the local market before, I knew they were up to something ill:


Full story: Meow Mafia: Photos that prove cats have taken over 7-Eleven (PHOTOS) | Coconuts Bangkok

----------


## pseudolus



----------


## patsycat

Great!!!

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Neverna

Some cats are more successful than others.

----------

